# Performance issue?



## freemind (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

checked LR3 on a new Macbook Pro 15. Isn't much faster than my Mac mini 2,53 with 4 GB.

Does the software have a serious performance issue?


----------



## rjalex (May 20, 2011)

What are the specs of your MBP ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2011)

And where you seeing the speed issues too?


----------



## Braders (May 20, 2011)

freemind said:


> Hi,
> 
> checked LR3 on a new Macbook Pro 15. Isn't much faster than my Mac mini 2,53 with 4 GB.
> 
> Does the software have a serious performance issue?


 
Need more info on specs and what LR version you are running.

If 3.4, then IMHO yes it performs like a pig and needs an update asap. A user found a serious bug in 3.4 relate dto jpegs and there is a . release soon one hopes.


----------



## freemind (May 20, 2011)

Version is 3.4

Specs are those of an actual MBP 15, so i7 2, 4 mb. Should run like hell, way faster than the c2d 2,53 of my Mac mini. But it isnt.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 21, 2011)

So which bits are you finding slow?  There could be other factors such as drive speed involved too.


----------



## pittmandianne88 (Sep 11, 2011)

i agree, an i7 would run way much faster then a c2d. you should take note at what point does lr slows down. is it during launching? opening files? etc. that would narrow down alot of possible issues.


----------



## edgley (Sep 12, 2011)

Bound to be the disc speed; try a SSD in it. My 2yr old MBP boots from cold to useable in about 4 seconds.


----------



## sherriwooten28 (Sep 14, 2011)

edgley said:


> Bound to be the disc speed; try a SSD in it. My 2yr old MBP boots from cold to useable in about 4 seconds.



Wow that's fast! My Vista boots way longer than that. Yours is even 2yrs old already. So you mean how fast your system boots is affected by the disc speed? I thought the biggest factor would be how many programs are running on start-up. I know the processor is also an issue in a fast boot. Disc speed was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## edgley (Sep 14, 2011)

Lion remember what programmes I have open when it restarts, so that is including opening a few things like Evernote.


----------

